# HaulADays "How To"



## Janice (Dec 9, 2008)

Apologies for not getting this post up more quickly, I've had many obligations that have prevented me from explaining this sooner.

HaulADays is a term I coined last year to describe an event that lasted the ENTIRE month of December. During HaulADays 2007 a prize was randomly given away every day during the month of December. This was our way of giving back to the community we love. The HaulADays 2008 is similar, the only difference is there will NOT be a giveaway every day. I know this is disappointing for many of you, but the logistics of shipping around 40 packages was daunting for one person. 

2008 HaulADays will still have prize giveaways, we've already had our first giveaway of a Prescriptives Holiday Quad. We have more great prizes to give away through the month, there will be -at least- 1 HaulADays giveaway a week. To enter a HaulADays giveaway you must first find the giveaway thread on the forum. We usually sneak them into random forums, but they will all be clearly marked as a HaulADays thread. Once you locate an active HaulADays thread the first post will contain all of the important information on how to enter that days giveaway. They are usually different from thread to thread so make sure you follow the instructions carefully!

That my friends, is how the HaulADays work on Specktra. Enjoy, and Good Luck!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Will the word HaulADay always be in the subject line...I bet you won't tell me 
*** throws fit***


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Will the word HaulADay always be in the subject line...I bet you won't tell me 
*** throws fit***_

 
judging from entering last year, it was either the word HaulADays or giveaway... hope that helps!


----------



## cubachinita (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks for the explanation!


----------



## chantel25 (Dec 9, 2008)

im goin in for the hunt


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks SlimSugar


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 9, 2008)

Throwin my name in here...just in case


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 9, 2008)

nice


----------



## Holly (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Janice <3


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 10, 2008)

AH Awesome. I didn't see any for a few days and I thought I was just going crazy! lol.


----------



## applejones (Dec 15, 2008)

this is so exciting!


----------

